
The importance of stupidity in scientific research (2008) - scott_s
http://jcs.biologists.org/content/121/11/1771.full
======
voltooid
In today's research community this doesn't matter. All that matters is how
many papers you publish - no matter how stupid they are.

------
tabtab
Does this work for governance & politics also?

